

This Is What's Happening in Venezuela Right Now - piokuc
http://www.policymic.com/mobile/articles/82777/this-is-what-s-happening-in-venezuela-right-now

======
tremols
Some points that must be mentioned; opposition leaders are struggling to
monopolize the discomfort of Venezuelans and not the other way around.

In the past the opposition politicians had full control of that monopoly and
negotiated with the government for their own benefit (for example Capriles
called fraud on the elections but then stepped back so that his party could
win local elections); so people is apprehensive about them.

Devaluation and inflation produced by the government (they control the central
bank and the banks that pay the huge state´s payroll), insecurity, corruption,
communist Cuban domination, new absurd reppresive laws every day, elections
fraud, one-party domination of all public entities and now brutal reppresion
against protests make venezuelans now feel under siege with no other way out
than energic protests.

The death toll of the events is higher. Two girls were killed this week; two
neighbors were killed a few blocks from my home. Plus the cases of missing
persons and torture.

------
gk1
Ugh, these popups are getting out of hand. "DO YOU AGREE THAT OUR GENERATION
NEEDS A VOICE? [FB Like button] [Twitter Follow button]"

Immediate Ctrl + W.

~~~
piokuc
gk1, this is not about website design, it's about current situation in
Venezuela.

